# Carpal Valgus



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

Anyone know anything about it....... Is it reasonable to ask for a replacement dog?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Patrick Cheatham said:


> Anyone know anything about it....... Is it reasonable to ask for a replacement dog?


I know nothing other than what I have just read I would say try and get your money back and look else ware definitely not something from the same 2 parents if thats a option.


----------



## Rachel Miller (May 12, 2009)

Carpal valgus just means the pups legs turn out at the carpus (wrist), it doesn't say anything as to the cause.

Giving the pup too much exercise, trauma to the growth plates, feeding too much/the wrong thing, genetics... all these things can contribute to growth disorders.

You can ask for a replacement pup, but if the pup has developed the issue while you've had it, don't be surprised if the breeder refuses to accept responsibility (especially if the parents and littermates don't have any issues).


----------

